# New ones



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 4, 2018)

Here's the three I just finished. The hickory, cumaru and cholla cactus. For the other calls maker's out there, the cholla sounds flat. Same measurements as the others, just sounds flat with several different strikers. Any ideas or suggestions? Love the looks of it but it will probably be cut up and reuse the components.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Arn213 (Oct 5, 2018)

Eric those are fantastic! What wood is the first one as you “framed” the pattern on that one perfectly?

I always wondered what would BZ rosewood components would sound like for a game call.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 5, 2018)

The first one is a cross section of cholla cactus cast in resin. The Brazilian Rosewood would probably sound good.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 5, 2018)

Nice work @Eric Rorabaugh ...love how the cholla looks and also all those strikers in the background. Can you explain the reason behind the different hole patterns?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 5, 2018)

Thanks Lou. Just testing different patterns. I'm trying different hole patterns on the same wood to see if there is a tonal change.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## CWS (Oct 5, 2018)

Great looking calls.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 5, 2018)

Beautiful calls! It seems a waste to me to cut up the Cholla, I would put it on display! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 5, 2018)

I can't just display it. If someone comes in b.c. and asks about it I say i made it, I want it to be able to be used and sound right. But I hate to cut it and waste the cholla and resin. Plus it is bnb pretty cool looking I think.


----------



## Tony (Oct 5, 2018)

I'm betting there is someone out that there that collects them that would love to add it to their collection.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 5, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Oct 5, 2018)

Eric diameter and height along with wall clearance can vary with woods. Before cutting it up mess with it and figure out if you can correct. You may trash the call in the long run but you may learn some needed info for you next one. I have found a flat call could be to much spacing between tone board and striker surface as well as to much side clearance. There are a lot of variables that come into play. That said I have trashed my share as well,

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 5, 2018)

Rodney, are you talking side clearance between sound board and edge of call? If so, i think I know what my problem is. I had a few 2 3/4" glass soundboards and I used one in this call. May not be enough space around it.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 5, 2018)

The surface and soundboard clearance was like my usual calls but there wasnt much clearance between the soundboard and wall.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Oct 5, 2018)

Yes sound board and wall clearance will make difference. Height between sound board and striker surface can change if to much low and flat pitch to close high and squeaky

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 5, 2018)

I haven't had any trouble yet until I used that size. I got these through a mix up in my order. They sent these instead of 2 1/2" like I ordered.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Oct 5, 2018)

Could be your problem


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 9, 2018)

Well good news on the cholla call. I was able to get the slate and soundboard out. The soundboard is fine but the slate didn't fair so well. Now to order different size glass soundboards and redo. We'll see if that works.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Oct 25, 2018)

Well, update on the cholla call. Put new glass soundboard and slate in, but no difference. Guess, I'll do what @Tony said and just display it. Unless there's someone here that wants it for display. Man, I wish it would have turned out sounding good. I would love to carry it. I have more cholla so I'm going to pour a couple more and try something a little different. We'll see!


----------



## Scruboak (Nov 1, 2018)

Man I feel your frustration. Pot calls can be a booger at times without any solid explanation. The old man that taught me how to make them just plainly calls them kindling. And it happens in the opposite way as well cause every now and then one will turn out like a live hen inside like no other call. After years of making them as well i have a pile of kindling too. Makes for some nice coasters or light fixtures

Reactions: Like 1


----------

